# courtesy light



## keithbry (Sep 15, 2008)

does the door panel have to come off to replace the lamp?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No, you just pull the lamp out of the panel, unplug the the wires, remove the metal cover from the lamp and change the bulb.


----------



## keithbry (Sep 15, 2008)

and by looking you do this by pushing in on the two tabs at the top and bottom to release it from the panel?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You just pull it out. It won't break, just pull! The front swings out when you pull and then you just slide it out of the door and uplug the two wires.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i broke mine


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

should just pop out, or try a thin screwdriver on either side to move the pins..


----------

